
awesome-selfhosted – Free Software network services and web applications - alexellisuk
https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-selfhosted
======
inoda
Awesome list!

I've been getting more interested in self-hosted software recently and have
created a few projects in the space.

Budgeting/expense tracking:
[https://github.com/inoda/ontrack](https://github.com/inoda/ontrack)

Journaling:
[https://github.com/inoda/journal](https://github.com/inoda/journal)

Keeping free Heroku dynos awake: [https://github.com/inoda/heroku-
pinger](https://github.com/inoda/heroku-pinger) (which I use for my personal
instances of the above applications)

------
simplehuman
there's also : [https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-
sysadmin](https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-sysadmin)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)
is a great place to hangout for discussing these apps

finally, cloudron/yunohost/sandstorm provide a easy way to run many of these
apps.

------
sandreas
Thank you, very helpful. How about adding:

[https://github.com/svenstaro/miniserve](https://github.com/svenstaro/miniserve)

?

~~~
inoda
In their contribution guidelines: "To add a new entry, edit the README.md file
through Github's web interface or a text editor, and send a Pull Request."

